# anyone gettin into the geese



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

Havent shot alot of geese in utah this year, I was wondering if anyone else has?


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

GEESE? What the heck are those? :roll: 
Haven't seen anything close enough to confirm that it was or wasn't. Never mind killing any.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Shot 3 in two trips and missed my fair share -)O(- . Birds have been very leary since day one. Haven't been able to get them to finish. Tried all sorts of things from lots of dekes to only a few, layout blinds to pits and still are gettin the run-around. We hunt alot of private ground up north and haven't even seen much moving into the area to feed. Worst year so far in awhile.Needs to get real cold up north.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

The birds are already here, they are just enjoying the city life. :lol: Every night around 400 or 500 fly over my neighborhood. They go back and forth from the city park ponds (roosts) to the private grain fields, most of which are within city limits and off limits to hunting. 

You could kill your limit standing in my driveway if it was legal to shoot from there.

I’ve killed 6 so far this year. (not from my driveway) :wink:


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

i have only killed two so far this year... from mojo's driveway


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> The birds are already here, they are just enjoying the city life. :lol: Every night around 400 or 500 fly over my neighborhood. They go back and forth from the city park ponds (roosts) to the private grain fields, most of which are within city limits and off limits to hunting.
> 
> You could kill your limit standing in my driveway if it was legal to shoot from there.
> 
> I've killed 6 so far this year. (not from my driveway) :wink:


Mojo do you want to barrow my metro barrel :wink: It works nice in urban areas :lol:


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm not sure where Mojo's driveway is but the other night I saw a huge flock fly over me while at the Draper Peaks shopping center. The were barely above the top of the buildings.

Of course when hunting they've been either far far in the distance or high over head.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

What areas of the state have you guys been hunting? I assume most of you hunt on private ground so giving away your "honey hole" won't be an issue. We hunt alot of ground north of the GSL and North of the BRBR. Its been a pretty poor year. Just wondering about other areas?


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

We did VERY well the other day and limited out... More then likely local's though.
South was the direction we went (for the most part :wink: ) But I think the birds are about to really come in up North, so make sure you guys stay up there and wait 


Fish & Game announced a change in the pattern of the flyway and apparantly it goes by Mojo's front yard now :shock:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Im going to get in to the geese this weekend. Im going to go set up in mojo drive way any body else want to join me ? If we get cought we will tell them are name is mojo. :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## Crazyhuntinman (Sep 11, 2007)

shot 7 so far this year and 6 have been banded, all are local birds though all out at BRBR


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

Crazyhuntinman said:


> shot 7 so far this year and 6 have been banded, all are local birds though all out at BRBR


 :shock:


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

FC2Tuber said:


> Crazyhuntinman said:
> 
> 
> > shot 7 so far this year and 6 have been banded, all are local birds though all out at BRBR
> ...


 :shock: +1


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks for the offer but my driveway is a little too urban even for a merto barrel.  I live in Clinton. 

My non-hunting co-worker lives across the street from one of the Clinton city ponds and the ducks and geese come right up in his side yard and hang out. He said you could throw out a loaf of bread and they would come right over; maybe I should take a pellet rifle and Mojo over for a visit and go jerwerly hunting. :twisted: :shock: 

I haven't been able to locate one of their preferred fields that I could hunt yet, but I'm getting ready to leave right now to go look again.

All but one of mine has been on private land out northwest of the Front.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Well if anyone has the "in" on gettin on some ground where some honkers are using and wants to kill em let me know. I got plenty of dekes and layout blinds and would be willin to let ya use as long as i can tag along :wink:


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

So tell me what kind of cover does Mojo have in the driveway ?
Do we just lay on the front seat of the car on blocks out front :wink: 

J/K Mojo


----------



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

There has been over 100 geese killed this year over our decoys, and only a couple have been in mojos driveway. Two of them landed on top of his house so we couldnt put them in the bag limit.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

guner said:


> So tell me what kind of cover does Mojo have in the driveway ?
> Do we just lay on the front seat of the car on blocks out front :wink:
> 
> J/K Mojo


Nothing as elegant as a car blind; just garbage can blinds with a hole cut in the top to see out of. :mrgreen:

You guys just don't forget to bring Vick's Vapor Rub, its helps with the smell. -)O(- :lol:


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> Thanks for the offer but my driveway is a little too urban even for a merto barrel.  I live in Clinton.
> 
> My non-hunting co-worker lives across the street from one of the Clinton city ponds and the ducks and geese come right up in his side yard and hang out. He said you could throw out a loaf of bread and they would come right over; maybe I should take a pellet rifle and Mojo over for a visit and go jerwerly hunting. :twisted: :shock:
> 
> ...


can we say whiskey soaked corn anybody :lol:


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

I've busted two big ones this year so far. Headed to Colorado in January to kill more. And *ALWAYS* looking for a spot to bag some geese!!!


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Well if someone wants to give a try... shoot a pm, I might have heard of a spot where some geese hang out !

Only problem is my buddy with the boat moved away....... sooooo have to swim to set up, unless of course the person pm'ing had a boat and wanted a new best frend 8) .


----------

